# live bait



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Have some live bait left from my fishing trip (mid to large size minnows). would it be ok to feed them to piranha?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

jp80911 said:


> Have some live bait left from my fishing trip (mid to large size minnows). would it be ok to feed them to piranha?


Where did you get them from?

Either way, the safest thing to do would be quarintine and treat for diseases.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> Have some live bait left from my fishing trip (mid to large size minnows). would it be ok to feed them to piranha?


Where did you get them from?

Either way, the safest thing to do would be quarintine and treat for diseases.
[/quote]

I normally get them from bait shop. 
Would Jungle Lab Parasite Clear be good enough?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

they are cynprids(sp) just like goldfish and can carry growth inhibiting hormones but a couple here and there cant hurt especially if you quarantine them and gutload them with a good quality flake or pellet.


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

If you really want to feed them the minnows I would suggest all the precautions you can make i.e quarantine them and give them a full treatment with anti parasitic medicine, and then gutload them before feeding.

a little more work but I think its wort the effort if you are going to take the risk.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

I have fed leftover store-bought and wild-caught minnows to my predatory fish dozens of times.

I haven't experienced any problems, but I understand there is always that chance of transferring disease and parasites to my valued fish by feeding them other fish.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

ditto^^^


----------

